# výnosy z podílů



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, ještě nerozumím:

Vynosy z podilů v ovladaných a řizených osobama v učetnich jednotkach pod podstatným vlivem

Diky moc... 

Laura


----------



## werrr

This is a little confused. I think you mixed several terms together. Also separately:

výnosy z podílů = yields/revenues from shares

v ovládaných a řízených = in controlled and managed/directed

osoba = person (possibly juridical person)

účetní jednotka = accounting entity, company code, unit of account

pod podstatným vlivem = under essential influence


----------



## Jana337

> Vynosy z podilů v ovladaných a řizených osobama v učetnich jednotkach pod podstatným vlivem


To je opravdu nějaké divné. Není to "Výnosy z podílů v ovládaných a řízených osobách a v účetních jednotkách pod  podstatným vlivem"?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Jano, to je možné, poslali mě fax, který je uplně nečitelný.
Ale myslím, že jsem rozuměla, to by mělo být: Proventi da titoli e depositi di imprese controllate.
Diky,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Jano, to je možné, poslali mě fax, který je uplně nečitelný.
> Ale myslím, že jsem rozuměla, to by mělo být: Proventi da titoli e depositi di imprese controllate.
> Diky,
> Laura


Ano, to zní dobře. 

Jana


----------

